
Ravens Are Evolving and Not in the Way You’d Expect - mch82
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/03/ravens-animals-evolution-species/
======
mch82
Decided to share because this is the first time I’ve seen evolution discussed
as a process of branching and merging!

